# Ελληνάρας ή Ελληναράς;



## nickel (Sep 22, 2008)

Είδα αλλού μια συζήτηση για τη μετάφραση του όρου (να το δούμε κι εδώ όταν θα κλείσει εκεί το θέμα), αλλά εγώ θα ήθελα να πιάσω μια παλιά δική μου απορία: υπάρχει διαφορά λόγω του τονισμού;

Ο τύπος *Ελληνάρας* (πληθυντικός *Ελληνάρες*) έχει τη μικρότερη παρέα. Η παραγωγική κατάληξη *-άρας* ξεκίνησε από το θηλυκό (π.χ. η μουλάρα, άρα και η Ελληνάρα) και χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως με κύρια ονόματα (π.χ. ο Μητσάρας — το «Νταλάρας» εξαιρείται, ήταν «Νταράλας»). Αλλιώς, ελάχιστα άλλα: ο παπάρας, ο τρελάρας, ο σαχλαμάρας.

Ο τύπος *Ελληναράς* (πληθυντικός *Ελληναράδες*) [ελάχιστα τα θηλυκά «Ελληναρού»] έχει τη μεγαλύτερη παρέα (π.χ. αληταράς, Γερμαναράς, κοιλαράς, κωλοπαιδαράς, τσογλαναράς κ.ά.) αλλά όχι, σώνει και καλά, με αρνητική σημασία (π.χ. παιδαράς, χορευταράς).

Στις στατιστικές με Altavista που κάνει διάκριση στους τόνους δεν βλέπω τεράστιες διαφορές στα ευρήματα. Τα λεξικά δεν έχουν πάρει θέση, αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να συμπεριλάβουν και τους δύο τύπους.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2008)

Νομίζω _Ελληνάρας_ είναι χαρακτηρισμός μειωτικός για τη συμπεριφορά του Νεοέλληνα (που π.χ. οδηγεί χωρίς σεβασμό στους άλλους, πετά σκουπίδια και δεν καταλαβαίνει Χριστό), ενώ _Ελληναράς_ είναι χαρακτηρισμός κατά κύριο λόγο (αλλά όχι αποκλειστικά) μειωτικός (πρβλ. τοποθέτησή μου για το εθνικόφρων) για αυτόν που είναι αρχαιοελληνομανής και ελληνοκεντρομανής.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2008)

Αυτό ακριβώς προσπαθώ να καταλάβω (αλλά δεν είχα χρόνο να το ψάξω): κατά πόσο γίνεται αυτός ο διαχωρισμός με βάση τον τονισμό.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2008)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Ζάζουλα για τον διαχωρισμό.


----------



## sarant (Sep 22, 2008)

Παλιότερα, πάντως, τον εγωιστικό γραψαρχίδη κτλ. λέτσο τον λέγανε όχι μόνο ελληναρα αλλά ελληναρία, που είναι μάλλον σαφέστερα μειωτικό. 
Εγώ τη διάκριση ανάμεσα στον μεν και τον δε τύπο δεν την βλέπω και τόσο καθαρή και νομίζω πως κι οι τονισμοί παίζουν. Άλλωστε στον πληθυντικό ταυτίζονται, όχι;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ο τύπος *Ελληναράς* (πληθυντικός *Ελληναράδες*) [ελάχιστα τα θηλυκά «Ελληναρού»] έχει τη μεγαλύτερη παρέα (π.χ. αληταράς, Γερμαναράς, κοιλαράς, κωλοπαιδαράς, τσογλαναράς κ.ά.) αλλά όχι, σώνει και καλά, με αρνητική σημασία (π.χ. παιδαράς, χορευταράς).



και ...Constant D'Aras


----------



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2008)

...και _νταγλαράς_. 
Εγώ συμφωνώ με την διάκριση, ανάλογα με τον τονισμό.
Όσο για τον πληθυντικό, είναι Ελληναράς-Ελληναράδες αλλά Ελληνάρας-Ελληνάρες, όχι;


----------



## danae (Sep 23, 2008)

sarant said:


> Άλλωστε στον πληθυντικό ταυτίζονται, όχι;



Εγώ ξέρω: ο Ελληνάρας--οι Ελληνάρες
ο Ελληναράς--οι Ελληναράδες

Πιο οικείο (με την έννοια που περιγράφει ο sarant) μου είναι το πρώτο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2008)

sarant said:


> Άλλωστε στον πληθυντικό ταυτίζονται, όχι;


Τους έδωσα τους πληθυντικούς στο αρχικό σημείωμα. Νομίζω ότι ο sarant αναφέρεται σε σημασιολογική ταύτιση. Εγώ δεν βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά για σαφή διαχωρισμό. Καλά καλά δεν ξέρω αν τον κάνω εγώ και, για να πω για τους υπόλοιπους, θα πρέπει να μελετήσουμε ευρήματα. Θα ήταν, βέβαια, ωραίο να γίνεται διάκριση: Ελληνάρες το μειωτικό και το Ελληναράδες δίσημο, σαν τους εθνικόφρονες, που λέει ο Ζαζ. Καμάρι για τον ένα, ρετσινιά για τον άλλο.


----------



## danae (Sep 23, 2008)

Εμένα, πάλι, κανένα δεν μου ακούγεται για καλό. Όπως έλεγε καθηγήτρια φίλης στο πανεπιστήμιο, ο νεοέλληνας είναι πολύ κακή ράτσα.


----------



## sarant (Sep 23, 2008)

danae said:


> Εγώ ξέρω: ο Ελληνάρας--οι Ελληνάρες
> ο Ελληναράς--οι Ελληναράδες
> 
> Πιο οικείο (με την έννοια που περιγράφει ο sarant) μου είναι το πρώτο.



Επιμένω, στον πληθυντικό ταυτίζονται -τουλάχιστο στη γενική.
Κανείς δεν θα πει "των ελληνάρων", υποθέτω.


----------



## danae (Sep 23, 2008)

sarant said:


> Κανείς δεν θα πει "των ελληνάρων", υποθέτω.



Από τους ελληνάρες όλα να τα περιμένεις... ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2008)

Για «μετάφραση», πάντως, αν είναι να τηρηθεί η διάκριση (αν υπάρχει), θα πρότεινα Ellinaras για τον πρώτο και Hellenaras για τον δεύτερο!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2008)

Προβληματική γενική πληθυντικού έχει και ο _σαχλαμάρας_ αλλά αυτό δεν τους εμποδίζει να πληθύνονται...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2008)

Η διάκριση, εξ όσων γνωρίζω, γίνεται. Το ότι εννοιολογικά προκύπτει και μία κοινή ζώνη εγώ το αποδίδω στο ότι αναντίρρητα παρατηρείται ένα κοινό υποσύνολο ελληναραίικης και ελληναράδικης συμπεριφοράς σε ορισμένους εκπροσώπους αυτών των δύο ιδιοσυγκρασιών.

Ο _Ελληνάρας_ μπορεί να έχει και πληθυντικό _Ελληναραίοι_ ώστε να σχηματίζεται απροβλημάτιστη γενική _Ελληναραίων_.

Το ενδεχόμενο να είναι και οι δύο χαρακτηρισμοί κακόσημοι _για εμάς προσωπικά_, δεν συνεπάγεται ότι θα πρέπει να ευθυγραμμιστούν με τις απόψεις μας και τα λεξικά — παρά μόνον όταν πλέον οι απόψεις μας αυτές θα είναι οι μοναδικές που θα υπάρχουν.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2008)

Α, και μία ενδοΛεξιλογική αναφορά μιας απ' τις λέξεις που συζητάμε δωπέρα, από διακεκριμένο μέλος που δεν έχει (ακόμη) καταθέσει την άποψή του σε τούτω 'δώ το νήμα:


stathis said:


> Κι ένα ενσταντανέ, πριν από χρόνια στο ΚΤΕΛ:
> Μπροστά μου νεαρό αντρόγυνο, με μωρό. Λέει η γυναίκα στον άντρα:
> "Κώστα, κράτα λίγο το παιδί."
> Και ο *Ελληνάρας* απαντά:
> "Και τι είμαι εγώ, Αλβανέζα;"


----------



## sarant (Sep 23, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Η διάκριση, εξ όσων γνωρίζω, γίνεται. Το ότι εννοιολογικά προκύπτει και μία κοινή ζώνη εγώ το αποδίδω στο ότι αναντίρρητα παρατηρείται ένα κοινό υποσύνολο ελληναραίικης και ελληναράδικης συμπεριφοράς σε ορισμένους εκπροσώπους αυτών των δύο ιδιοσυγκρασιών.
> 
> Ο _Ελληνάρας_ μπορεί να έχει και πληθυντικό _Ελληναραίοι_ ώστε να σχηματίζεται απροβλημάτιστη γενική _Ελληναραίων_.
> 
> Το ενδεχόμενο να είναι και οι δύο χαρακτηρισμοί κακόσημοι _για εμάς προσωπικά_, δεν συνεπάγεται ότι θα πρέπει να ευθυγραμμιστούν με τις απόψεις μας και τα λεξικά — παρά μόνον όταν πλέον οι απόψεις μας αυτές θα είναι οι μοναδικές που θα υπάρχουν.




Πάντως εγώ, ενώ ξέρω κάποιους που λένε με καμάρι ότι είναι εθνικόφρονες ή εθνικιστές, και ενώ ιστορικά η λ. εθνικόφρων έχει γνωρίσει μεγάλες δόξες, δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να λέει/γράφει ότι είναι ελληναράς et fier de l'être. Ούτε και ελληνάρας, άλλωστε.


----------

